# Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)



## nExX (22. Mai 2013)

Moin Karpfenangler, ich möchte euch hiermit, aus meiner persönlichen meinung und erfahrung dringendst von diesem See (eher Weiher) 3ha, abraten!

Schon seit langem waren wir auf der Suche nach einem Gewässer, welches unseren Vorstellungen entsprach. Es sollte nicht zu weit von uns entfernt sein,große Karpfen, boot erlaubt, echolot erlaubt, zelt erlaubt usw. 

nach einiger recherche sind wir mit dem grubersee bei cham fündig geworden. die gewässergröße gab uns zwar etwas zu denken, da sie doch relativ gering ist, aber nach einem telefonat, in dem immerwieder erwähnt wurde, dass dort ein 50 pfund karpfen schiwmmt und viele um die 40 pfund, entschieden wir uns für diesen "see". Außerdem wurde uns gesagt, dass in diesem zeitraum nur 4 weitere angler am wasser seien!

Am 18.05 war es nun soweit, wir fuhren zum besagten see und staunten nicht schlecht, als wir ca. 10 zelte zählten und uns am parkplatz schon ein angler mit seinem boot entgegen fuhr um uns freundlich aber bestimmt zu sagen, dass der weiher absolut überlaufen ist und es für 4 weitere angler absolut unmöglich ist noch zu fischen. Er erwähnte auch, dass der Weiher total verkrautet sei und er seine Spods erst frei von kraut machen musste, um dort überhaupt fischen zu können. Ohne Schlagschnur hätte man dort sehr viel geld gelassen. Obendrein seien in den letzten 2 tagen keine Fische gefangen worden sein. (Bei 3ha und mind. 20 ruten im wasser?!)

Nun gut, da wir mit dem Pächter (Angelgeräte Fischer) abgemacht hatten, dass wir uns um 8 Uhr am See, zwecks wochenkarte usw. treffen, warteten wir und überlegten uns in dieser zeit alternativen.

Was uns aber dann nicht sonderlich erstaunte, tauchte der besagte Pächter erst gar nicht auf. So fuhren wir nach einer Stunde zu einem wirklichen See und verbrachten dort eine Woche mit Schönen und vielen Karpfen.   


für uns war es sehr ärgerlich so eine erfahrung machen zu dürfen. der verpächter sieht nur das geld. wie viele angler dann an seinem teich sitzen scheint ihm egal zu sein. in den telefonaten prahlte er immerwieder von seinem 50 pfund fisch, der laut anderen Foren ....

Ich spreche hier nur für mich und meine Freunde. Wenn jemand andere erfahrungen gemacht hat, freue ich mich für ihn. Jedoch wird für uns dieser Tümpel niemals mehr in erwägung kommen.

Ein Tipp meinerseits: Wenn jemand in der Oberpfalz angeln möchte, macht einen großen Bogen um den Grubersee. Es gibt 1000 bessere Seen und auch einige km Fluss in denen auch gute Fische schwimmen.

So long. 

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Wenn in so einer Pfütze 50iger und viele 40iger rumschwimmen sollen, dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr hoch, das dort eben geklaute Fische schwimmen die nur durch konstante Fütterung durch Karpfenangler ihr Gewicht halten.

Über sowas hat nun jeder seine eigene Meinung.

Wenn aber aus den eigenen Vereinsseen plötzlich die 2-3 interessanten Fische verschwinden und in solchen Gewässern auftauchen, dann beginnt man aber diese Karpfenpuffs zu hassen.

Und jeder der dort Angelt unterstützt sowas!

Ausserdem wird mehr geklaut und hin und her besetzt als man so ahnen mag. Wahrscheinlich auch besser so...

Aber so ist die Zeit heute. Das Erlebnis in de Natur und das Erfolgsgefühl, wenn man aus einem mehrere hundert Ha großen See nach einiger Zeit endlich die XX Pfund Marke durchbrochen hat und sich mit Freunden drüber freut, zählt ja heute nichtmehr. Heute will jeder nurnoch schnell Pfund Marke XX überschreiten um dann die nächste Pfund Marke zu toppen und den ganzen Mist bei Facebook reinzustellen und bei den "Freunden" zu prahlen.

Mir fallen zu dieser Mentalität nur 2 Dinge ein.

Erstens eine Frage. Und zwar soll sich jeder, der nur blind hinter irgendwelchen Rekorden her ist mal fragen, für wen er die Fische eigentlich wirklich fängt.

Und zweitens. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Was macht der 14 jährige Hanta der einen 50 Pfund Karpfen ohne großen Aufwand gefangen hat? Höchstwahrscheinlich kurze Zeit später die Lust an der Karpfenangelei verlieren. So einer wird keine zig Wochenenden mehr an einem 250ha See sitzen, wo Blanken oder Brassen die Regel sind und sich einen 30 Pfund Fisch erarbeiten.


----------



## nExX (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Möchte uns nur noch schnell ins richtige licht rücken! wir sind keineswegs karpfenangler, für die nur die großen zählen! wir freuen uns absolut über jeden fisch! wir hätten den weiher auch in erwägung gezogen, wenn dort "nur" 20 Pfund karpfen schwimmen! Die gründe für uns waren, dass man dort legal übernachten darf, man darf dort bootfahren und das echolot benutzen! zudem sah der weiher auf den bildern landschaftlich sehr schön und interessant aus. 

sehr gerne würden wir an großen seen auf karpfen angeln, auch wenn uns bewusst ist, dass wir blanken. nur ist es leider in unserer gegegend nicht einfach ein gewässer zu finden 20-50ha + wo man legal zelten, bootfahren und echoloten darf. 

wenn du nen tipp für uns hast, her damit


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Abhackmatte ist Pflicht! 
http://www.angel-und-wallersee.de/seeordnung.html


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Zu meiner aktiven Karpfenzeit konnte ich leider auch einige dieser Gewässer kennen lernen.
Meiner Meinung nach reine Gelddruckmaschinen, nicht im geringsten auf die Bedürfnisse der angler oder der Fische ausgerichtet sondern nur da um möglichst viele Karten zu verkaufen, Karpfenpuff eben.

leider gibt es dafür einen Markt...

Im übrigen wundert mich nicht dass gerade mit sovielen Ruten und dann noch Booten auf einer so kleinen Wasserfläche nichts gefangen wird, die Fische sind nicht blöd und soviel Unruhe verschließt die Mäuler schneller als alles andere.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Mein Beileid zu dem angesauten Wochenende. Sieht man mal wieder, was die Geldgier aus den Leuten macht!

Grundsätzlich finde ich diese Form der gewerblich betriebenen Angelgewässer gar nicht einmal so schlecht. Es ist eine ganz eigene Form der Anglerei und genau so muss man sie sehen und nicht direkt mit der Fischerei in offenen Großgewässern vergleichen. Es lassen sich dort Methoden betreiben, wie sie an Natursee halt nicht so, oder gar nicht funktionieren. Auch hat nicht jeder Karpfenangler die Zeit und/oder das Geld mal eben für eine Woche an den Lac du Trullala zu reisen.

Wie es dort zugeht, steht und fällt mit der Seriösität des Betreibers. Aber da scheint es teilweise auf dem Kontinent leider noch sehr zu hapern. Stichwort Geldgier. Einen Tümpel gepachtet, Fische besetzt und vielleicht noch eine HP ins Netz gestellt. Aber dann muss schon der Reichtum anfangen auszubrechen. So geht es halt nicht.

Da kann man in England, aber auch in Österreich, ganz andere, sehr vorbildliche Anlagen in Augenschein nehmen. Sauber, fachmännisch angelegt und liebvoll betrieben. Eben seriös.

Ein kleiner Knackpunkt dabei wird immer der Besatz bleiben. Wobei mitnichten alle großen Karpfen gestohlen und durch ganz Europa verschoben werden. Einige wohl, bei den Gierigen, aber bei Leibe nicht alle. Ich habe es selber erlebt, wie Anlagenbetreiber in der Seefischerei ankamen, mit ordentlichen Transportfahrzeugen für die Fische und große Karpfen aus Netzfängen zum Marktpreis gekauft haben. Wären die nicht so verkauft worden, wären sie im Räucherhaus gelandet. So ein Fischer muss auch leben. Es hat halt alles wenigstens zwei Seiten.

Es ist eben mit Angelanlagen wie mit Bordellbetrieben. Da gibts auch die grindigen Laufhäuser und es gibt die wirklich geilen Clubs.


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Dere,

wie Andal schon deutlich machte: eine Schwarz-/Weiß-Szenerie gibt es da nicht. Einige Anlagen sind wirklich für Fisch und Angler TOP (und die Fische springen einem auch dort nicht in den Kescher) - andere sind tatsächlich Mast- und Befriedigungsanlagen (wobei einem auch da nicht immer die Fische ins Netz hüpfen). Hier nun zu generalisieren finde ich nicht richtig und auch den "seriösen" Betreibern gegenüber nicht fair. 

Bezüglich "Fischdiebstahl": auch der 50er aus dem besagten Weiher wurde nicht "gestohlen". Er wurde im Satzdorfer Weiher (eben auch ein ziemlich krasses Gewässer bezüglich Besatz, Angeltechniken und und und) gefangen und der Fänger hat sich den Fisch rechtmäßig angeeignet. Was er nun mit dem Fisch tut (ob essen oder umsetzen) bleibt ihm überlassen. Moralisch mag man darüber geteilter Meinung sein (wobei: wo beginnt Moral und wo hört sie auf? Ist es moralisch absolut ok, einen Fisch zur eigenen Befriedigung ein Stück Stahl durchs Maul zu jagen? Und wird es dann "unmoralisch", wenn man diesen Fisch in ein anderes Gewässer einsetzt?). Rechtlich betrachtet ist es jedoch kein "Diebstahl" und somit keine Straftat. Man sollte sich mit derlei Aussagen diesbezüglich etwas zurückhalten, das kann dann nämlich ziemlich schnell nach hinten losgehen (rechtlich betrachtet). Nein, ich bin weder der Fänger des Fisches gewesen, noch war ich an diesem besagten "Weihern" (Satzdorfer und 3ha Wasser) angeln, noch gehe ich in diesem Angelladen einkaufen und ich kenn auch keinen der Verantwortlichen.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Bezüglich der "Diebstahlproblematik" muss ich rainerle recht geben.
ich kenne da einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall.
Karpfenangler an einem Vereinsgewässer wurden unmißverständlich darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass nochmaliges zurücksetzen mit Kartenentzug und Anzeige geahndet wird.
Nunja, dann haben sie die nächsten Fische (bis Erreichung des Fanglimits) eben mitgenommen und in ihr eigenes Gewässer gesetzt. 
Diebstahl ist das rechtlich nicht, sie wurden ja quasi dazu gezwungen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Das alle solche Seen schlecht sind hat auch niemand gesagt. Grade im Osten scheint es ein paar Seen zu geben, die "besser" geführt sind.

Zu der Diebstahlproblematik. Auch wenn da rechtlich alles in Ordnung ist. Ich finde es eine absolute Unart, was da so hin und her gesetzt wurd. Und das Fische aus Gewässern verschwinden und dann in solchen Puffs auftauchen ist ein Unding. Das kann ich absolut nicht schönreden. 

Die Spitze des Eisbergs sind ja "nur" die paar Großen. Aber es werden auch Seen "leergeräumt".

Für mich ist das Fischdiebstahl. Und dabei bleibe ich. Ich muss in solchen Fällen Verbrechern Geld in die Hand drücken um die Fische aus meinen Vereinsteichen zu fangen. Ich hab auf Jahre nichtsmehr zum beangeln und ein anderer macht den Reibach. 

@ grubenrainer, in deinem speziellen Fall kann ich es verstehen. Das hört sich so an, als wenn Karpfenangler unerwünscht sind. Von daher...ausserdem wurden die offenbar nicht zu gewerblichen Zwecken umgesetzt. Schön ist sowas aber auch nicht. Vor allem nicht bei Fischen die sich evtl. über viele, viele Jahre an ihre Umgebung gewöhnt haben (und auch an die Produktivität des Gewässers!)

Und btw. Hier im Norden scheint auch grade ein neuer "Puff" zu entstehen. Der neue Betreiber ist kein unbescholtenes Blatt (rainerle könnte schon ahnen, um wen es geht...) und auch hier sind grade auffällig viele Hanta systematisch am "abfischen". Gerüchteküche brodelt, Beweisen lässt sich nichts. Lediglich kann eine kleine "Dreckspfütze" mit immer mehr Karpfen aufwarten...

Mich kotzt dieses Umgesetze an und wenn dann noch Geldwerte Interessen dahinter stecken, dann umso mehr!

Für mich bleibt das Fischdiebstahl. Auch wenn es rechtlich anders aussehen mag. Das Gesetz kann nicht in allen Punkten des Lebens jegliche Handlungsweise vorgeben. Manchmal muss man eben doch den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten.

Und was wohl die Fische dazu sagen. Ich kenne ein Gewässer wo eine Menge, teilweise größerer Fische umgesetzt wurden (kein Geldwerter Hintergrund). Mit den neuen Fangzahlen und Größen (vorher hat man sich einen "abgebrochen" um mal die 10 Kg Marke zu durchbrechen) kamen die Hanta und mit ihnen ein wenig Futter. Die Karpfen wuchsen kräftig ab! (für die Ökos, geht seit Jahren so und komischerweise ist noch nichts "umgekippt"...).

Soweit so gut. Aber was passiet mit den Fischen, wenn da aus irgendeinem Grund mal nichtmehr gefüttert wird? Dann sind die plötzlich auf Zwangsdiät. Wie geschrieben, vorher waren kaum Fische über 10 Kg drin. Inzwischen haben auch 12,5 Kg Fische noch einmal 7,5 Kg oben drauf gepackt.

Da werden unter Wasser unschöne Dinge passieren, wenn das Futter mal ausbleibt, was ein neues "Gewichtsgleichgewicht" in dem offenbar völlig unproduktiven Gewässer, ermöglichte.

Aber das ist ja auch egal. Hauptsache man kann seine Fresse mit einem XX Pfund Fisch bei Facebook hochladen. Ansonsten aber mit Abhakmatte und Antiseptikum auf "Fish Friendly" machen. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Hallo nExX,
na das war dann ja ein nicht so dolles Erlebnis. 

Bei uns in der Oberpfalz gibt es reichlich Möglichkeiten auf Karpfen zu fischen.
Karpfenpuffs gibt es hier mittlerweile einige.
Der Satzdorfer See ist wohl der bekannteste. Ich war erst kürzlich wieder dort und habe 2 befreundete Boardies besucht, die dort gefischt haben. 

Außerdem gibt es noch den CC-Lake welcher auch gute Fische hat und den Sollachsee. 

Diese 3 Gewässer, sind was die Bedingungen angeht, recht stark auf Karpfenangler ausgelegt. 

Gewässer, die gute Fische aber "schwierige" Regeln haben gibt es natürlich auch genug. 
z.B. die Stauseen in Trausnitz und Liebenstein. Der Hammerweiher in Bodenwöhr. 

Wenn es euch nicht um Rekordfische geht, dann gibt es im Fischereiverein Weiden 2 sehr schöne Kiesgruben (Mantel und Weiherhammer), die neben schönen Karpfen auch jeweils einen guten Welsbestand haben und recht tolerante Regelungen bieten. 

Der Sportanglerbund in Wernberg hat mit der Kiesgrube Företh auch ein interessantes Karpfengewässer das sehr Karpfenanglerfreundliche Regelungen besitzt. Einziger Nachteil, die Grube liegt DIREKT an der A93.

Wenn du eine Herausforderung suchst, und etwas mehr Ruhe willst, dann kannst du dich an Naab und Regen austoben. 

Es gibt also durchaus Möglichkeiten den "Bivvy-Städten" zu entfliehen und trotzdem Karpfen zu fangen


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Es trennt sich eben überall die Spreu vom Weizen. Hier die Geldgeier und dort solide und fair arbeitende Anlagen. Wobei man mit denen vermutlich, oder mit Bestimmtheit einen längerfristigen Erfolg haben wird. Für hohe Standards in allen Bereichen kann man auch angemessene Preise verlangen, ist nicht auf die "Wilden Horden" angewiesen und hat eine zufriedene Klientel.

Was den Fischtransfer in den Grauzonen angeht, da könnte ich auch ein paar Geschichten beisteuern. Bringt aber im Nachhinein auch keinen weiter. Und nebulöse Verdächtugungen schon zweimal nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Das Herumgesetze ist leider eine absolute Unart, welche die Karpfenanglei mit sich bringt. Und meine Einschätzung bzgl. diesem See war auch richtig.

Das an vielen Gerüchten oftmals doch ein Fünkchen Wahrheit dran ist, dürfte ja klar sein. Bei dem aktuell betreffendem ist das nur eine weitere "Aktion" in einer langen Liste. Sodass man im Prinzip schon nichtmehr von einem Gerüch sprechen kann. Ist aber auch egal, hat ja mit Thema nur am Rande was zu tun.

Ich wollte lediglich anmerken, das dieses Umgesetze leider, teilweise völlig ausser Kontrolle geraten ist. Wie du ja sagst, kennst du selber in paar Geschichten.

Und ein Anmerkung noch bzgl. verschwundener Fische. Jeder Hanta der an Gewässer fährt wo solche Praktiken angewandt werden, der soll sich nicht wundern (und auch nicht rumheulen!) wenn bald die 3 "besten" Fische aus dem eigenen Gewässer verschwunden sind!

Denn ihr seid selber schuld!

Von mir würde weder der See, noch der Angelladen, in meinem restlichen Anglerleben auch nur einen Cent sehen!


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Das ist eben ein wirklich doppelseitig geschliffenes Schwert.

Auf der einen Seite finde ich diesen Transfer adulter Fische auch nicht so wirklich in Ordnung. Andererseits sehe ich ihn aber immer noch lieber, als Großkarpfen auf den Tischen der Goldzahnkormorane.

In ein neues Gewässer umgesetzt ist dem Karpfen selber sicher auch lieber, als ein Bett auf Butter und Kartoffeln.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Da hast du recht! Was die ganze Sache nicht einfacher macht.
Übrignes wurden die Fische, welche in den recht unproduktiven See gesetzt wurden genau aus dem von dir beschriebenen Grund umgesetzt. An dem alten See war nämlich ein "Goldzahncamp" welches in der wäremeren Jahreszeit fast immer mit mehreren Leuten besetzt war.

In diesem Fall blieben die Fische aber im selben Verein und es hat keiner daran verdient.

Macht die Sache nicht besser, ist aber immer noch "ehrenwerter" als die größten Fische der umligenden Gewässer klauen, damit Werben und Gastkarten verkaufen.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, dass das Umsetzen auch Risiken beinhaltet. Man kann so auch Krankheiten verbreiten, die fast den ganzen Karpfenbestand auslöschen. Dafür gibt es einige Beispiele und mein Mitleid haben diese Seebetreiber nicht. Mir ist ein gegessener Karpfen lieber, als einer der aus egoistischen oder finanziellen Gründen umgesetzt wird. Der Fisch wird das sicherlich anders sehen ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Ich glaube eine Kochtopf und C&R Diskussion einbringen wird zu nichts führen.

Von mir aus kannst du Karpfen essen, aber bitte nicht die großen. Das gilt auch für Barsche, Schleien, Hechte usw. Und die unter 10 Kg Fische sind i.d.R. auch für die Umsetzer nicht so interessant.


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Es geht hier ja nicht um Catch and Release, sondern um Catch and Transfer. Alte Fische darf man nicht umsetzen. Das schadet dem Tier und kann wie oben geschrieben ganze Populationen auslöschen. Mir sind zahlreiche Fälle bekannt und Leute die damit im Zusammenhang stehen unterstütze ich nicht. Ich kaufe von denen keine Boilies oder sonstwas. 
Zu dem hier geschilderten Fall kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich einfach zu weit entfernt wohne.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Das eigentlich Unerhörte in diesem Thema ist ja nicht dieser umgesiedelte Karpfen, sondern die Tatsache, dass der TE hier mutmaßlich böse angelogen wurde. Da würde mich viel brennender der Kommentar des See-Betreibers interessieren, als die Herkunft seiner Fische!


----------



## nExX (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

@Franz16. wir waren letztes jahr in Mantel am schwarzen Weiher ;-) sehr schöner see, nur die mädels am fkk strand könnten bissl jünger sein 

zu dem geklauten Fisch. ich möchte klarstellen, dass ich dies nicht behauptet hab. ich habe es lediglich aus anderen Foren gelesen!

Wenn dies der fall ist, finde ich es aber trotzdem eine rießige sauerei. Vereine und Verbände zahlen eine Menge geld um den Angler an ihren Gewässern solche Fische zu ermöglichen! Es gibt in der oberpfalz sicherlich auch einige Fischzuchten, die ihre "Alten" Laichfische verkaufen. ich finde es einfach unfair. Jemand investiert viel geld in große karpfen, ein halbes jahr später kommt einer, klaut ihm den Fisch und macht dann ohne zu investieren viel geld mit dem fisch.

um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ging es uns in erster linie gar nicht um den "geklauten" Fisch. Er gab uns zwar zu denken, aber für uns überwog die landschaftliche lage und die struktur des weihers.

was uns aber richtig stank, war die tatsache, dass uns gesagt wurde, es seien nur 4 angler am wasser und somit haben wir auf jeden fall platz. nach 200km fahrt dann diese "enttäuschung" zu sehen war einfach unschön. wenn von vorn herein gesagt wurde: hört zu jungs, is ziemlich viel los, kommt lieber wann anders, wäre alles okay gewesen. aber nein, in der hoffnung, dass wir uns dann doch irgendwo hin zwängen und unsere ruten auf 10 meter auslegen können, wurden wir knallhart angelogen, damit 300 euro mehr im geldbeutel sind. 

gruß


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Nochmal: der Fänger hat den Fisch entnommen. Solange im Erlaubnisschein nichts davon steht, dass Karpfen ab xxxcm zurück zu setzen sind, ist das rechtlich betrachtet kein Diebstahl. Tituliert man dies als "klauen" oder "Fischdiebstahl" ist das "üble Nachrede" und / oder Verleumdung. Das wiederum erfüllt einen Straftatbestand. Einen, der solche Fische aufkauft (richtige gestohlene), bezeichnet man als Hehler - er macht sich quasi des Straftbestandes der Hehlerei schuldig (würde dann auf den Betreiber des Gruberweiher's zu treffen). Also kann man für solche nicht bewiesenen Behauptungen von zwei Seiten eine aufgewichst bekommen: vom vermeintlichen "Dieb" sowie dessen "Hehler" - wenn man sowas ohne Grundlage und Beweise behauptet und verbreitet. Da hilft es auch nicht's auf andere Diskussionen in anderen Foren (wie z.B. Karpfen-Spezial) zu verweisen. Aber mancher lernt's halt erst, wenn's richtig weh tut.

Wie gesagt, moralisch kann man dieses Tun verurteilen - mit der gebotenen Vorsicht bei der Wahl seiner Worte.

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Das du sowas noch schönreden magst. #c

Das als Diebstahl zu bezeichnen ist in Karpfenanglerkreiseb eben die gängige Definition von dem Sachverhalt, sich die "guten" und großen Karpfen aus umliegenden Gewässern zusammen zu fangen und sie in ein Gewässer zu besetzen, während man dafür dann teure Gastkarten (und ein zurücksetzzwang) ausgibt.

Ich hab den Begriff nicht erfunden. #c

Und nur mal so. Rein rechtlich sollten solche Betreiber die Füsse still halten. Angler dürfen ihren Fisch nicht verkaufen oder vermarkten. Die nötigen Genehmigungen für solche Transporte liegen wohl auch nicht immer vor. Also von daher.


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Oh Mann,

was labberst Du da von "schön reden" - mit der objektiven Betrachtung eines Sachverhaltes scheinst Du es da wohl nicht zu haben (ich heiße es weder gut, noch würde ich selbst derartiges Tun und wie Du darauf kommst erschließt sich mir nicht ganz). Wo steht das wer wen was verkauft hat - wo sind dafür die Fakten. Ah, verstehe - ist doch logisch oder hat man von XY in Forum ABC gelesen - meine Fresse, schlimmer als die Marktweiber.

Einen RA und später einen SA interessierst einen feuchten, was wie wann in Anglerkreisen wer tituliert. Fakt ist nunmal, dass sich Leute, welche so was behaupten in einen Straftatbestand hinein quatschen - geht das in Deine sture, norddeutsche Birne nicht rein. Ich bezeichne Dich ja auch nicht mal so als Aufschneider oder Lügner oder Prahlhans in der Öffentlichkeit - ganz gleich welche Fischgewichte oder Stories aufgetischt werden. Und noch eins: es muss noch nichtmal der Fänger des Fisches oder der Besitzer des Wassers Anzeige erstatten. Da genügt schon ein ganz lausiger RA, der auf Kohle aus ist. Der recherchiert etwas im Hintergrund (zum Bsp. die Bedingungen der Erlaubnisscheine für den Satzdorfer Weiher), stellt fest, dass der Fisch entnommen werden durfte und schon geht es ins nächst Revier und eine Anzeige wird aufgenommen (bei Straftatbeständen muss nicht der "Geschädigte" klagen oder anzeigen, hier reicht schon das Erkennen des "Öffentlichen Interesses", welches wiederum ausschließlich von der Lust und Laune des Staatsanwaltes abhängt, und schon gibt es eine schöne Klageerhebung. Der "vermeintlich als Dieb titulierte" kann dann noch nebenbei eine Zivilklage anstreben.). Irgendwann wirst auch Du jemanden finden, der Dir zeigt wo der Bartel den Most holt.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Schaukelt euch da bitte mal nicht auf... ich hab so den Eindruck als würde da stark aneinander vorbeigeredet. 

rainerle hat vollkommen recht, man kann nicht einfach irgendjemandem öffentlich etwas "nachsagen". Das kann im Zweifelsfall dumm ausgehen, deshalb habe ich das entsprechende Statement des TE nun auch editiert. Was konkret "nachgesagt" wird ist dabei relativ egal. 

Das ist die eine Sache und die ist klar. ok?

Die zweite Geschichte ist die persönliche Würdigung des Umsetzens kapitaler Fische in andere Gewässer - darüber kann diskutiert werden.


----------



## rainerle (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Grubersee bei Cham (Angel und Wallersee)*

Danke Franz,

um mehr ging es mir eigentlich auch nicht (als einige vor ihren eigenen zu schnellen Fingern zu schützen). Das gewisse Praktiken gewisse Fragen aufwerfen ist klar und dass das nicht "gefällt" ist nachzuvollziehen. Das dies immer wieder diskutiert werden wird und auch muss ist legitim - nur sollte das mit der gebotenen Vorsicht und der sprachlichen Zurückhaltung geschehen - sonst kann / geht das wirklich all zu leicht nach hinten los wenn denn keine Fakten / Beweise für gewisse Behauptungen / Aussagen folgen.


----------

